# DH's 23 lb turkey



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

DH got this tom yesterday. It was a very long drawn out story that the only part I remember is, "I shot it".


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Hunting stories are always long and drawn out-lol. Nice bird. TTT


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

All hunting stories are interesting....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well that will make few Meals.Me and my wife will get 7 out of mine.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Heading up to Pa the end of May to turkey hunt.....


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We'll be using it for the inlaws big birthday/Mother's Day celebration.

I know, I know all huntin' stories are interesting...but not when I've just woke up...and not when it takes 10 minutes to tell it. Sorry, I don't have that chromosome


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> We'll be using it for the inlaws big birthday/Mother's Day celebration.
> 
> I know, I know all huntin' stories are interesting...but not when I've just woke up...and not when it takes 10 minutes to tell it. Sorry, I don't have that chromosome


10 minutes is that all girl ound: Shoot with me its 10 months.

Ask my Ex about me throwing Live **** in Bed with her when I come in from hunting.

Teach Her to sleep in ound:

Hey maybe your Man can kill this Pig seen in your area?










big rockpile


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Dh's Uncle used to go hog huntin' around here with dogs. Not many do anymore but if we saw it and it was legal we'd shoot it. They can tear the heck outta stuff.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Dh's Uncle used to go hog huntin' around here with dogs. Not many do anymore but if we saw it and it was legal we'd shoot it. They can tear the heck outta stuff.


This one was on the road by Jerico Springs.

We have them over here,I just kill them for food.

big rockpile


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Well yea, if we got one we'd eat it and invite our friends! Not much we kill that we don't eat. I refuse to eat possum 

Jerico Springs is about 30 miles from me. It is definitely out in the boonies!


----------

